# super swamper edl



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

has anybody had these tires. Iwas thinking about getting some for my stock wheels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be a few threads about them already... floating around.

_*Edit: Sorry these links I had in here earlier are broken... I'll link you to them again if I can find them and make sure it's working._


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

They some lil diggers and i got proof they run really small:










I dont know how they can claim this is a 28 they measure about 26.5. BTW this is next to a 29.5.
Great tire for racing, but if you are looking for GC this isnt the way to go and in my experience they run alot better for a smaller bike like a honda or something. The heavy AC will find bottom in a heartbeat with em.


----------

